# Fischsterben durch Silvesterböller



## Lusaja (12. Feb. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Der Sohn meines Nachbarn hat mir ca 10 bis 15 Silvesterböller in den Teich geworfen. Teilweise sind sie explodiert, teilweise nicht. Habe dies aber erst 3 Tage später entdeckt. Habe mehrere Tote Fische aus dem Teich entfernt. Kann aber durch das Eis nichts machen. An welchen Stoffen sind die Fische jetzt gestorben? Brauche da mal ein paar Infos, um eventuell da eine Schadensersatzreglung treffen zu können.

Danke
Sascha


----------



## Niklas (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Silvesterböller*

Hi.
Es ist zwar schade.... Aber schadensersatz??????? Las es lieber mit dem Schadenersatz.


----------



## Christine (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Silvesterböller*

Hallo Sascha!

Herzlich willkommen bei uns - wenn auch aus so traurigem Anlaß. Ich versehe die Begründung von Niklas zwar nicht, aber vermutlich nimmt der das Endergebnis vorweg.

Du warst wahrscheinlich nicht dabei und hast nicht gesehen, wie es passiert ist!?
Jetzt - Mitte Februar - wirst Du wohl keine der Leichen mehr im Gefrierschrank haben - oder?
Und Du hast auch sicherlich keine Wasserprobe entnommen und untersuchen lassen?

So wird es schwierig, nachzuweisen, woran die Fische tatsächlich eingegangen sind. Ob durch den Knall selber oder durch *Bestandteile des Schwarzpulvers*.

Das einzige, was Du jetzt noch machen kannst, ist die Wasserprobe und diese in einem Fachgeschäft untersuchen zu lassen. Möglichst mit Ergebnisprotokoll.

Und dann wäre da noch die Frage, wie verfahren die Geschichte mit dem Nachbarn schon ist.

Fazit: Ich sehe da nach so langer Zeit kaum noch Chancen einer Beweisführung.


----------



## karsten. (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Silvesterböller*

Hallo


die Fische sterben im "besten Fall" durch Stress

im "schlimmsten Fall" an geplatzter Schwimmblase


http://www.ln-online.de/artikel/2720372/Trag%F6die_unter_der_Eisdecke.htm

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3048290/Knaller_im_Teich


wird schwer zu beweisen sein in unserem Rechtsstaat ! 

sowas ist meist wirkungsvoller

schönes WE


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Silvesterböller*

Schade um deine Fischies 

Unverantwortlich von deinen Nachbarn die, wenn der Sohn unter 18 sein sollte ja ihre Aufsichtspflicht usw. verletzt haben. Ist dass denn die einzige Möglichkeit Böller reinzuwerfen oder grenzen auch andere Gärten in der Nähe deines Teiches an ?

Sachdenersatz wirst du nicht durchbekommen, da ja auch Raketen in den Teich fallen könnten.


----------



## Lusaja (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Silvesterböller*

Danke erst einmal für die zahlreichen und hilfreichen Antworten.
Ich habe nicht vor, gerichtliche Schadensersatzansprüche durchzusetzen. Denn Schaden kann man eh nicht so einfach mit geld ersetzen. Hier geht es um das prinzip.

Mein garten ist Teil einer Kleingartenkolonie. Der garten wird fast ausschließlich zur rholung genutzt und ist ein kleines Paradies. Meine nachbarn sind eigentlich recht nett un d umgänglich. Ich habe den Vorgang natürlich weitergemeldet und muß jetzt erklären warum die Böller gestorben sind. Vielleicht gibt es ja die möglichkeit mich mit meinem Nachbarn gütlich zu einigen. es ist zwar verdammt ärgerlich und traurig aber man kann es nicht rückgängig machen.

Habe mit dem Teich bisher eh wenig Glück gehabt. Erst Katze, dann __ Reiher und jetzt Böller. Habe jetzt alles durch und denke nach der Erweiterung des Teiches werde ich mehr Glück haben.

Sascha


----------



## maritim (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Silvesterböller*

hallo sascha

ich sehe keinen grund, warum du auf schadensersatz verzichten solltest!

aber bevor wir das vertiefen habe ich noch 2 fragen an dich.

hattest du immer eine eisfreie stelle im teich? oder hatte der teich über eine längere zeit eine geschlossene eis decke?


----------



## koifischfan (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Silvesterböller*

Hat schon jemand an die Private Haftpflicht gedacht? Fische sind nun mal eine Sache.


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Silvesterböller*

Ganz abgesehen davon das man so etwas Tieren nicht antut, von was für Fischen, bzw. was fuer einem Wert reden wir denn hier und sind andere Todesursachen ausgeschlossen ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## koifischfan (12. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Silvesterböller*

Im 160 Meter tiefen Teich :shock sind Kois und Goldis (Profil).


----------



## marcus18488 (13. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Silvesterböller*

Hallo Sascha

deine Fische werden warscheinlich den gleichen Tod gestorben sein, der beim Dynamit oder Granatenfischen verursacht wird. Schwimmblase geplatzt wie schon oben beschrieben.
Ich habe vor einigen Jahren bei einem Maien Scherz meiner Nachbarstochter Waschmittel und Spülmittel in den Teich bekommen. Leider hat kein Fisch überlebt. Habe mit meinem Nachbarn ein sehr gutes Verhältniss, das durch eine Schadenersatzklage bestimmt nicht mehr freundschaftlich wäre. Ich würde hier einfach abwägen, gute Nachbarschaft oder vieleicht lieber ein paar Euro mit verstrittenen Nachbarn.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Findling (15. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben durch Silvesterböller*

Guten Morgen,



marcus18488 schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha
> 
> Ich würde hier einfach abwägen, gute Nachbarschaft oder vieleicht lieber ein paar Euro mit verstrittenen Nachbarn.
> 
> Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus



So sehe ich das auch.

Der Schaden ist passiert und kann nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden. 

Ich an deiner Stelle würde bei Gelegenheit in einem freundlichen Gespräch dem Nachbarn (sowohl den Eltern als auch dem Jungen) erzählen, was deinen Fischen passiert ist - ohne Schuldzuweisung wenn du diese nicht wirklich beweisen kannst.

Vielleicht hilft es ja schon, wenn auf diese Weise dem jungen Mann ¿ (Ironie) zu Bewußtsein gebracht wird, dass die Bölleraktion nicht nur ein lustiger Spaß für ihn, sondern auch Quälerei und Tod für die Tiere bedeutet hat. Unter Voraussetzung eines normalen Menschenverstandes sollte das Thema dann für die Zukunft gegessen sein. Wenn selbst Leute, die sich bereits länger mit dem Thema Gartenteich beschäftigen mit der Spitzhacke oder ähnlichem auf die Eisschicht los gehen, wie soll dann ein junger Mensch, der bisher keinerlei Berührungspunkte mit Gartenteich hatte sich über die Folgen von solchem Blödsinn klar sein?

Für dieses Mal würde ich es als "Dumme-Jungen-Aktion" durchgehen lassen - im Wiederholungsfall müsste dann allerdings auf andere Art Einhalt geboten werden.  

Gruß
Manfred


----------

